# Todays Distribution Finished



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh here we go...... another one of "those alarm installs" Should have used LL's and LR's.. etc...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Not bad, seen worse. I would prefer plywood over OSB for sure.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> This house is finally finishing up. No automation, just basic remote controls via iPhone and excessive networking needs.


Can of white spraypaint makes that look like it will cost $300 more.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no cat 6: fail


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Those pull Ell's really bother me...


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

wildleg said:


> no cat 6: fail


Proposal included it. Customer fought me and said no due to cost. I tried but it's up to the customer in the end.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks awesome, good job. What does a system like that consist of? How big was the home installed in?


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

bostongtp said:


> Looks awesome, good job. What does a system like that consist of? How big was the home installed in?


9800 sq ft
Basic system with each tv having Ethernet, coax, and a 22/4 cable for attaching ir blasters to. Downstairs living room and theater obviously have wiring closets for components so they have their own remote base stations. Some rooms also have cat5e for phone as well and the elevator has a phone to meet building code. I'll post pics of theater once it's complete.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's a LV company in my area that does this whole house gig on all the McMansion jobs i've been in on. It's a great niche biz to be in, _definitely_ pays better than anyone will do as a RX jockey, and you'll never have to translate crackeese in slums ....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Who makes that rack?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Not bad, seen worse. I would prefer plywood over OSB for sure.


that was my first thought


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> 9800 sq ft
> Basic system with each tv having Ethernet, coax, and a 22/4 cable for attaching ir blasters to. Downstairs living room and theater obviously have wiring closets for components so they have their own remote base stations. Some rooms also have cat5e for phone as well and the elevator has a phone to meet building code. I'll post pics of theater once it's complete.


Good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hippie said:


> that was my first thought


Builder supplied it. Was given short notice on quote and didn't have time to write a detailed spec sheet but I agree on the plywood.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Who makes that rack?


Honestly? No clue. When I have customers who move into a new storefront and old gear is there that is getting tossed, I grab it and store it for 6 months. If it doesn't get used at some point, it goes to the recycling center. 

This situation was one where the homeowner didn't want to pay for a rack and I knew he needed it so since I got it for free (used), I charged him an installation fee and a patch panel. The shelf and blank were used as well and all have minor scratches but he's happy because he didn't pay full price and could care less about scratches since it's in the utility room.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok , now i'm curious

Do LV guys really say_ 'nice rack'_ on the job....? :jester:

~CS~


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Ok , now i'm curious Do LV guys really say 'nice rack' on the job....? :jester: ~CS~


No. The geeks who come on as a one day helper do.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Wired4Life10 said:


> No. The geeks who come on as a one day helper do.


Haha nerd is the correct term. Geeks are smart enough to look for real racks.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Haha nerd is the correct term. Geeks are smart enough to look for real racks.


Need to specify what kind of geek. I'm referring to computer geek, not tech geek.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Wired4Life10 said:


> 9800 sq ft





Wired4Life10 said:


> This situation was one where the homeowner didn't want to pay for a rack...


:laughing:  :whistling2:


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

CTshockhazard said:


> :laughing:  :whistling2:


I know. Wanted the best screen and projector but wouldn't approve a rack for the theater equipment either.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

If you had the know how, you could probably do better work.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

jza said:


> If you had the know how, you could probably do better work.


Excuse me?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Not bad, seen worse. I would prefer plywood over OSB for sure.





chewy said:


> Can of white spraypaint makes that look like it will cost $300 more.



I'd probably keep that in mind for next time. Good work anyway :thumbsup:


----------

